# die Piazza Navona (fremdsprachige Bezeichnungen; Genus)



## mirtilla70

Welchen Artikel verwendet ihr bei der Übersetzung von italienischen Ortsnamen/angaben ins Deutsche? z.b. Piazza Navona, welche (oder welcher?) im Zentrum Roms liegt, ...  

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Hutschi

Wikipdia verwendet hier "die Piazza Navona". https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piazza_Navona.

Ich habe solche Namen schon oft weiblich gelesen, aber es kamen auch andere vor, selbst die Wikipediaautoren sind sich nicht einig.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vierströmebrunnen - hier wird die männliche Form verwendet. ("der Piazza Navona")

Es gibt drei wesentliche Prinzipien, vielleicht mehr:
- erhalte das Originalgeschlecht (wenn vorhanden)
- verwende das Geschlecht des Oberbegriffes: der xxx-Platz - er
- Analogie (wenn schon Übersetzungen da sind, verwende eine analoge Übersetzung)

Im Zweifel würde ich zunächst in ein Lexikon sehen oder in ein Wörterbuch.

Es ist nicht eindeutig (außer in einigen seit langem eingebürgerten Fällen).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> Wikipdia verwendet hier "die Piazza Navona". https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piazza_Navona.
> 
> Ich habe solche Namen schon oft weiblich gelesen, aber es kamen auch andere vor, selbst die Wikipediaautoren sind sich nicht einig.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vierströmebrunnen - hier wird die männliche Form verwendet. ("der Piazza Navona")
> 
> Es gibt drei wesentliche Prinzipien, vielleicht mehr:
> - erhalte das Originalgeschlecht (wenn vorhanden)
> - verwende das Geschlecht des Oberbegriffes: der xxx-Platz - er
> - Analogie (wenn schon Übersetzungen da sind, verwende eine analoge Übersetzung
> 
> Im Zweifel würde ich zunächst in ein Lexikon sehen oder inein Wörterbuch.
> 
> Es ist nicht eindeutig (außer in einigen seit langem eingebürgerten Fällen).


In Deinen beiden Links ist die Piazza weiblich.

Bei jedem fremden Wort und bei jedem Fremdwort wird das Geschlecht beibehalten. Eine Veränderung des Geschlechts gibt es nur bei manchen Lehnwörtern _(das Fenster)_, aber hier geht's ja weder um Fremd- noch um Lehnwörter, sondern um fremde Wörter. 

Ich kenne keine einzige Ausnahme. Gibt's eine?

PS
Auch wenn's nicht alle Fernsehreporter wissen: Es ist _der_ Front National. 

PPS
Angesichts des nichtweiblichen Mischgenus in den romanischen Sprachen ist die Frage relevant, nach welchen Kriterien sich das Deutsche bald fürs Maskulinum, bald fürs Neutrum entscheidet _(der Paravant, das Coupé)._


----------



## ablativ

Duden erlaubt z.B. _*der *Virus _statt (richtig) *das *_Virus _oder _*der*_ _Plebs_ statt (richtig) *die *_Plebs _​und wahrscheinlich noch vieles mehr. Aber eigentlich sind das ja keine "fremden Wörter", daher ein bisschen am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Duden erlaubt z.B. _*der *Virus _statt (richtig) *das *_Virus _oder _*der*_ _Plebs_ statt (richtig) *die *_Plebs _​und wahrscheinlich noch vieles mehr. Aber eigentlich sind das ja keine "fremden Wörter", daher ein bisschen am Thema vorbei.


Wie schön, dass ich sagen darf: Um dem Volk aufs Maul zu schauen, brauch' ich kein Wörterbuch, das kann ich nämlich selbst. 

Auch wenn's arrogant klingt: Es kommt beim deskriptiven Ansatz sehr drauf an, _wessen_ Sprachgebrauch man deskribiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe einen Artikel über italienische Namensgebung gefunden.
Sie haben sehr verschiedene Formen.

Ich denke:
Forum - deutsch das Forum 


In vielen Fällen wüsste ich nicht, wie ich es bezeichnen würde, männlich, weiblich oder sächlich.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> In vielen Fällen wüsste ich nicht, wie ich es bezeichnen würde, männlich, weiblich oder sächlich.


Die weiblichen bleiben weiblich.

Wie ich schon sagte: Die Frage reduziert sich auf die Aufteilung der Maskulina. Nenn doch mal Beispiele. Als Neutrum fällt mir spontan das Piemont ein.


----------



## Hutschi

Gefunden habe ich *Piazzale Loreto (der)*


Könnte man sagen: die Piazza, der Piazzale ?
(Ich kenne leider Italienisch nicht, kann dort also auch die Geschlechter nicht unterscheiden.)

Was ist  der Unterschied?


Die Frage war aber allgemeiner: Ortsnamen.
Dazu gehören Städtenamen, Namen von Dörfern, Namen von Bergen, von Wiesen usw.

das Rom ...
das Venedig ...

der Vesuv ...


----------



## lingpil

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich kenne keine einzige Ausnahme. Gibt's eine?
> PS
> Auch wenn's nicht alle Fernsehreporter wissen: Es ist _der_ Front National.



Gutes Beispiel. Französische Orts- und sonstige Bezeichnungen dürfen ihren "Original-Genus" keineswegs immer behalten. Beispiele: Die Pont Neuf, das Maison Carrée, etc.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

lingpil said:


> Die Pont Neuf, das Maison Carrée


Wikipedia ist natürlich keine Autorität (eigentlich gibt's ja keine), belässt aber beiden ihr Genus.


----------



## cuore romano

Hutschi said:


> Gefunden habe ich *Piazzale Loreto (der)*
> 
> 
> Könnte man sagen: die Piazza, der Piazzale ?
> (Ich kenne leider Italienisch nicht, kann dort also auch die Geschlechter nicht unterscheiden.)
> 
> *Was ist  der Unterschied?*
> 
> 
> Die Frage war aber allgemeiner: Ortsnamen.
> Dazu gehören Städtenamen, Namen von Dörfern, Namen von Bergen, von Wiesen usw.
> 
> das Rom ...
> das Venedig ...
> 
> der Vesuv ...




_il piazzale_ ist meistens ein größerer Platz, und er ist nicht komplett mit Gebäuden umbaut.


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich kenne keine einzige Ausnahme. Gibt's eine?


Hutschi hat sie gerade genannt: das Rom <> Roma

Man kann fortfahren: das Venedig <> Venezia usw.


----------



## cuore romano

Na ja, das sagt man bei deutschen und anderen Städten aber auch, wenn man sie näher beschreiben will.
_Das Berlin der 20er Jahre._


----------



## ablativ

Ja, alle Länder- und Städtenamen sind sächlich, wenn sie nicht bereits einen Artikel haben. Also auch _das Italien_, auch wenn es _bella Italia _heißt. Natürlich sind _die Niederlande _und _die Vereinigten Staaten _​nicht sächlich.

Kleiner Exkurs (der jederzeit, da vielleicht off topic, gelöscht werden darf): Die niederländische Stadt Den Haag, die offiziell sogar 's-Gravenhage heißt, trug den deutschen Namen "Der Haag". Auf Französisch heißt sie hingegen "*La* Haye", was aber nicht gegen SRs Aussage spricht, da "de" bzw. das deklinierte "den" sowohl für maskuline wie feminine Substantive steht. Es gibt im Niederländischen nur "het" (das) - und "de" (der/die) - Wörter.


----------



## cuore romano

Stimmt.
Manches scheint sich aber zu ändern, denn ich bin mit _der Iran_ und _der Irak_ "aufgewachsen" - unterdessen höre ich es aber nur noch ohne Artikel.


----------



## ablativ

cuore romano said:


> Stimmt.
> Manches scheint sich aber zu ändern, denn ich bin mit _der Iran_ und _der Irak_ "aufgewachsen" - unterdessen höre ich es aber nur noch ohne Artikel.


Ja, genau! Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, woran liegt das eigenltich?


----------



## cuore romano

Schau mal hier, das hatte ich letztens schon einmal entdeckt:

http://www.uni-marburg.de/cnms/iranistik/studium/materialien/iranartikel

Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meinem Artikel!


----------



## ablativ

Danke! Hochinterressant (was man so alles *nicht * weiß ...  ) !


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bei jedem fremden Wort und bei jedem Fremdwort wird das Geschlecht beibehalten. Eine Veränderung des Geschlechts gibt es nur bei manchen Lehnwörtern _(das Fenster)_, aber hier geht's ja weder um Fremd- noch um Lehnwörter, sondern um fremde Wörter.
> 
> Ich kenne keine einzige Ausnahme. Gibt's eine?


Wie sieht es denn mit "*der *Ätna" und "Etna" aus? Aufgrund der Endung "-a" bei "Etna" gehe ich mal von weiblich aus, oder...?


----------



## cuore romano

Nein, stimmt (leider) nicht - er ist männlich.


----------



## cuore romano

Aber mir ist eine Ausnahme eingefallen (die mich immer ärgert  )

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Zucchini


----------



## Schimmelreiter

cuore romano said:


> Aber mir ist eine Ausnahme eingefallen (die mich immer ärgert  )
> 
> http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Zucchini


Das ist keine Ausnahme. Eine Ausnahme wäre _*die Zucchino.
_
Bei _Zucchini_ ändern offenbar hinreichend viele Deutscherstsprachler den Numerus - nicht das Genus - des italienischen Wortes im Deutschen und verpassen dem armen Wort in einem zweiten Schritt das feminine Genus.

Ein ähnliches Phänomen beobachte ich bei _Tramezzini_: Auch diesem Wort wird im Deutschen vielfach ein unitalienischer Numerus angetan. Das Ergebnis wird dann als Neutrum gebraucht.

_Tramezzin*o* _ist übrigens eins jener italienischen Maskulina, die ich ganz selbstverständlich als Neutra gebrauche. Die eigentliche Frage scheint mir ja zu sein, nach welchen Kriterien man den einen maskulinen romanischen Substantiven im Deutschen das männliche und den andern das sächliche Genus verpasst.


----------



## mirtilla70

danke für die sehr interessanten Beiträge. 

Mir ging's ja in erster Linie um Dinge wie 'die Piazza Navona ist der schönste Platz Roms', wo das Genus eben verschieden ist im Italienischen und Deutschen und dann auch mal mitten im Satz gewechselt wird (wenn ich nämlich von der italienischen Bezeichnung zum deutschen Wort gehen muss). Da sieht dann manchmal etwas ungelenk aus. Ich habe aber nicht wirklich eine elegante Lösung dafür gefunden.


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter
> *die Zucchino


Eine Verwirrung entsteht vermutlich auch dadurch, dass wir ohne jeglichen Bedeutungsunterschied _lo zucchino _(maennlich, Pl. _gli zucchini_) und  _la zucchina (_weiblich, Pl. _le zucchine_) sagen. Es ist bei uns nur eine Frage des regionalen Gebrauchs und des persoenlichen Geschmacks (zucchini und zucchine schmecken uebrigens gleich...).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> das Rom ...
> das Venedig ...





Glockenblume said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne keine einzige Ausnahme. Gibt's eine?
> 
> 
> 
> Hutschi hat sie gerade genannt: das Rom <> Roma
> 
> Man kann fortfahren: das Venedig <> Venezia usw.
Click to expand...

_Rom _(Lehnwort mit geändertem Genus) ≠ _Roma

__Venedig _(Lehnwort mit geändertem Genus) ≠ _Venezia


_Vgl. _Venezia, Du Wunderbare!_









mirtilla70 said:


> Mir ging's ja in erster Linie um Dinge wie 'die Piazza Navona ist der schönste Platz Roms', wo das Genus eben verschieden ist im Italienischen und Deutschen und dann auch mal mitten im Satz gewechselt wird (wenn ich nämlich von der italienischen Bezeichnung zum deutschen Wort gehen muss). Da sieht dann manchmal etwas ungelenk aus. Ich habe aber nicht wirklich eine elegante Lösung dafür gefunden.


Aber verschiedene Genera links und rechts der Kopula sind doch der Normalfall:

_Die Langeweile ist das größte Problem.
Mein Schreibtisch ist ein einziges Chaos.
_


----------



## bearded

> ablativ
> Natürlich sind die Niederlande...nicht sächlich


Wie meinst Du das? Ich dachte bisher, es wäre eine - sonderbare - Art der Mehrzahl von _das Niederland._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Mehrzahl von _das Niederland_




_die niederen Lande
_
vgl. _​in deutschen Landen_


----------



## cuore romano

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das ist keine Ausnahme. Eine Ausnahme wäre _*die Zucchino.
> _
> Bei _Zucchini_ ändern offenbar hinreichend viele Deutscherstsprachler den Numerus - nicht das Genus - des italienischen Wortes im Deutschen *und verpassen dem armen Wort in einem zweiten Schritt das feminine Genus.*
> 
> Ein ähnliches Phänomen beobachte ich bei _Tramezzini_: Auch diesem Wort wird im Deutschen vielfach ein unitalienischer Numerus angetan. Das Ergebnis wird dann als Neutrum gebraucht.
> 
> *Tramezzino ist übrigens eins jener italienischen Maskulina, die ich* *ganz selbstverständlich als Neutra gebrauche*. Die eigentliche Frage scheint mir ja zu sein, nach welchen Kriterien man den einen maskulinen romanischen Substantiven im Deutschen das männliche und den andern das sächliche Genus verpasst.




Und eine dt. Pluralform...  

Vielleicht, weil wir auch _das_ Sandwich sagen?
Und ja, ist eine interessante, spannende Frage.

Was ist mit _il_ bar - die Bar?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

cuore romano said:


> Was ist mit _il_ bar - die Bar?


Herrlich italozentrisches Weltbild.

Die Bar haben wohl beide Sprachen aus dem Englischen, bei uns ist sie wohl der Theke wegen weiblich (zunächst ist eine Bar ja ein Schanktisch und dann erst das Lokal drumrum): _Während du dir das Näschen puderst, geh' ich schon mal an die Bar/Theke.

_Welche Analogie verhilft dem Wort zum männlichen Genus im Italienischen?

Jene zu _Theke _ist natürlich nur meine Vermutung. Linguistisch eine Spur tiefsinniger ist die zur _Barriere. _Das ist ja das beträchtlich weitere Feld: die Genera englischer Fremd- und Lehnwörter im Deutschen. Vermutlich ist das vielfach eine ziemlich banale Geschichte: _das Steak_, weil's dem _Stück _ähnlich sieht. Und ein Stück Fleisches ist es obendrein. Kognat ist's ja dem _Stecken_, woran es brät.


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter
Welche Analogie verhilft dem Wort zum männlichen Genus im Italienischen?
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ich vermute die Analogie zum _bancone_ (Tresen), den man in jeder Bar findet.


----------



## ablativ

bearded man said:


> Wie meinst Du das? Ich dachte bisher, es wäre eine - sonderbare - Art der Mehrzahl von _das Niederland._


Ja, das stimmt natürlich, es ist die Mehrzahl von _das ...Land_ und hat somit den gemeinsamen Pluralartikel "die", wie alle Substantive, soweit sie überhaupt einen Plural bilden können, ungeachtet ihres Geschlechts. In den Niederlanden selbst heißt ihr Land ja dann auch "het (das) Nederland".

Was ich sagen wollte: Man kann nicht "das die Niederlande" sagen, so wie es "das Frankreich", "das Italien", "das Deutschland" gibt, habe mich aber falsch ausgedrückt.


----------

